# Bolt+ Hesitation /Slow Response to Remote Key Press



## Marty45714 (Jan 8, 2017)

Is anyone else noticing slow response or hesitation to remote key presses on the Bolt+? It seems to be occurring after using a streaming video app such as Amazon Video. A reboot fixes it until the next time I use an app. The behavior is as if the CPU is pegged. Once it was so bad that it caused constant pixelation in all my new recordings until I rebooted.


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I have noticed this on my Bolt+ lately too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty45714 (Jan 8, 2017)

This issue still persists for me even after receiving the RC16 software update. Sluggish response to the remote. Recordings with occasional dropouts. It's as if some runaway process is spiking the CPU.


----------



## Buster (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm having this problem with my Bolt (not Bolt+) as well.


----------



## Marty45714 (Jan 8, 2017)

That's 3 of us. Hope this thread draws some attention!


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

4 of us. It is VERY intermittent for me though, and usually comes clear (starts responding to the remote normally) after a minute or so.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had this issue recently with one or my remotes I use with a Bolt. But it was the charge level of the rechargeable batteries I used. Once I put in a fresh set of rechargeable batteries, it was fine.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I had this issue recently with one or my remotes I use with a Bolt. But it was the charge level of the rechargeable batteries I used. Once I put in a fresh set of rechargeable batteries, it was fine.


While not a Bolt same on Roamio. It was at 10% and had not started warning yet but whenever the backlight turned on it was enough to prevent it from working until the backlight turned off. 

Scott


----------



## Marty45714 (Jan 8, 2017)

I got in touch with tivo support, who looked at my logs, and they believe they have a fix for this, that will be released in 20.7.1. My system ESN is signed up to get this update as a reference priority this week.


----------



## mbarcus (Sep 12, 2006)

I just convinced my wife to go back to Tivo after being away for 18 months. We were Tivo users from Series1 and gave up 18 months ago because we got sick of TWC issues with cablecards and tuning adapters losing connection/authentication. So I just bought and activated a Bolt 500GB and a Bolt+ 3TB. I don't even get my cable service until 3/30/17...but already I am having major remote hesitation/slow response issues with the Bolt+...and this is just when flipping through basic menu items without even having cable yet! I just submitted a ticket in hopes Tivo support can help. My Bolt+ is running 20.7.1-RC2-USC-11-849...so I don't know if it has this "fix" in the code or not. I'm guessing RC2 is a Release Candidate?? Guess I will see. I'll post an update when I hear back from Tivo Support.


----------

